# Cải thiện diện mạo ngôi nhà bằng những ý tưởng mới mẻ



## ngathien (29/6/21)

Cải thiện diện mạo ngôi nhà bằng những ý tưởng mới mẻ Ví dụ dưới đây sẽ đem đến cho bạn cách mang lại hương vị mới cho nội thất chỉ với sự thay đổi màu sắc, tiết kiệm thời gian, ít chi phí mà kết quả lại rất đáng hài lòng. Màu sắc đôi khi đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong việc tạo ra phong cách, tâm trạng và sự hòa hợp trong nội thất. Nếu biết khéo léo sử dụng, kết hợp chắc chắn nội thất của bạn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 trông sẽ rất ngoạn mục, thời trang và gây ấn tượng sâu sắc. Ví dụ thực tế dưới đây sẽ đem đến cho bạn cách mang lại hương vị mới cho nội thất chỉ với sự thay đổi màu sắc. Sự “thay máu” áp dụng cho ba phòng nhưng chỉ tốn của bạn một vài ngày mà kết quả lại rất đáng hài lòng. 1. Phòng khách Trước khi thay đổi căn hộ quận 7 cho thuê Căn phòng này được bài trí theo kiểu cổ điển, giống như trong phòng của một khách sạn. Bố cục thực tế không có vấn đề nhưng những màu sắc kết hợp có vẻ như hỗn loạn và các hình ảnh bị lu mờ, không nổi bật. Hãy xem qua bảng màu cũ (phía trên) và bảng màu mới (phía dưới) để nhận thấy sự thay đổi trong việc áp dụng. “Trị liệu” bằng màu sắc Một bảng màu mới được lựa chọn, trong đó loại bỏ màu anh đào, một màu sắc rất đẹp nhưng ở trong khung cảnh này lại trông khá buồn tẻ. Các sắc độ của màu xanh lại được sử dụng phong phú hơn. Chiếc ghế bọc nệm màu trung tính được thay thế bằng một màu xanh tươi tắn, hiện đại và táo bạo hơn. Bức tranh sau sofa cũng thay đổi cho phù hợp hơn về sắc thái, màu sắc. Nó được coi như một điểm nhấn hội tụ mọi sắc độ của xanh trong phòng khách. Các phụ kiện nhỏ như đèn, gối màu sắc tương ứng, hỗ trợ cho sự xuất hiện của màu xanh lá cây. Để rõ ràng việc lựa chọn “vùng mềm” chiếc thảm trải sàn rộng rãi hơn với họa tiết sọc màu cà phê và ngọc lam sắp đặt ở trung tâm phòng. Phòng khách sau khi thay đổi Bảng màu được thay đổi cho một màu sắc tốt hơn và phong cách căn phòng cũng khác biệt hẳn. So sánh hai hình ảnh nhận thấy, hai phòng cách được giữ nguyên màu tường, nét mới là ở các chi tiết màu sắc và rõ ràng rằng phòng khách sau khi được “trị liệu” mang nhiều sắc thái biểu cảm tích cực. 2. Phòng ăn Trước khi thay đổi Phòng ăn nhạt nhẽo sắp đặt liền kề với phòng khách trước đó. Sắc thái biểu hiện rõ nét nhất là màu nâu tối trung lập. Bạn có thể cảm nhận thấy một tâm trạng không mấy vui vẻ khi ngồi trong một không gian như vậy Hãy xem qua bảng màu cũ (phía trên) và bảng màu mới (phía dưới) để nhận thấy sự thay đổi trong việc áp dụng. “Trị liệu” bằng màu sắc “Gỡ bỏ” màu xám nhạt trên bức tường trong khu vực ăn uống vì nó ức chế tâm trạng và tạo ra sự căng thẳng. Và màu be sáng là gam màu bạn cần, nó dễ chịu và thanh lịch. Bộ bàn ăn vẫn được giữ nguyên nhưng có chút thay đổi màu sắc theo hướng sáng hơn (màu quả óc chó) và những chiếc ghế được “mặc thêm áo mới” khá tươi trẻ. Sau khi thay đổi Phòng ăn mới đã có một “diện mạo” hợp với không gian ăn uống: ấm áp, thân mật và gần gũi hơn. Những bức tường được trang trí bằng những bức tranh về chủ đề biển để đảm bảo kết nối với phòng khách liền kề. Chiếc đèn chùm duyên dáng vừa bổ sung ánh sáng, vừa tăng thêm sức hút thị giác tới khu vực bàn ăn mà hâm nóng bầu không khí nhạt nhẽo, thiếu cảm hứng ban đầu. 3. Phòng ngủ Chẩn đoán trước khi thay đổi Phòng ngủ trông có vẻ khá ổn nhưng cần có đôi chút biến đổi, bổ sung để tăng cường sắc thái biểu cảm vì nó không khơi gợi được cảm hứng và mang đến cảm giác của một không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn đúng nghĩa. Bảng màu cũ được giữ nguyên nhưng cách sử dụng khôn ngoan về chi tiết áp dụng đã tạo ra một “gương mặt” khác. “Trị liệu” bằng màu sắc Màu sơn vàng thay thế cho màu sơn trắng trước đó mang lại sự ấm áp và gợi đến những suy nghĩ về một kỳ nghỉ, vì vậy nó cũng được áp dụng rộng rãi cho toàn bộ bề mặt của các bức tường. Nội thất màu tối được thay thế bằng màu trắng và màu xanh. Những chiếc gối màu sắc được giảm nhẹ, thay vào đó là toàn bộ màu trắng và nổi bật lên một chiếc màu xanh đậm, sọc kẻ. Bức tranh đầu giường và đầu giường có cùng giai điệu tạo ra tổng thể hài hòa, đồng bộ. Ga trải giường cũng không nằm ngoài sắc độ trắng, khi kết hợp với chiếc giường màu sắc đem lại ấn tượng sắc nét. Sau khi đã trải qua cuộc "trị liệu" bằng màu sắc Phòng ngủ sau khi được trị liệu đã gây ấn tượng và cảm giác của một không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn hơn trước. Hai chiếc đèn bàn được bổ sung với hai luống chiếu sáng lên và xuống cùng lúc mang đến cho không gian cho thuê căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ quận 7 sự ấm áp và khơi gợi được những cảm xúc rất tích cực, tinh tế. Đồng ý là phòng ngủ này trông có vẻ đắt tiền và thanh lịch hơn đúng không?


----------

